# Moving to a residential mobile home park



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

This is a question for any of you who live on a retirement residential mobile home park in Spain.

I would like to hear from anyone who sold their house to buy a mobile/park home, as we are looking into doing this.
Where did you live after you sold your house and the buyer wants to move in, yet the mobile home isn't ready (as you just paid for it with house profits)?

We don't have family to stay with and hotels would be very expensive.
I would be interested to hear what others did, as this must be a dilemma a lot go through, and I can't seem to find the answer! 

Also, did you take your own furniture and get your stuff moved with a removal van?

If you have a dog, did you drive overland or fly?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Best advice would be to rent a cheap apartment who will accept pets,near to where your 'not quite ready mobile home is', cheaper than a hotel, hope your place is ready soon.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks fergie. There must be folk who have done this, where are you?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We are in Javea, not in a mobile home though. I am not sure where your mobile home is you bought, but if you google rental or letting agents, in the near area, you should be able to find some suitable accommodation until your mobile home is ready.
We did a more complicated move to Spain, from the UK, first we moved to HK, with half our furniture, the other half went in storage. The company my husband worked for paid for all our pet dog and cat travel by air, and our furniture to be shipped to HK.
When we left HK to live in Spain, all the pet travel had to be by air, and the furniture from there shipped.
From your point of view, if you come directly from Yorkshire, then you have the possibility of using the channel tunnel, drive through France, or boat from southern England to northern Spain, then drive.
Your dog will have to have all its jabs up to date, microchipped and have had a rabies vaccinations.
There are many places in France which are dog friendly, and you can stop to break up your journey, again Google dog friendly B&Bs France.
We have since been back to the Uk on holidays, with our dog, and always stayed to rest over in France in B&bs.

With regards to actual furniture removal, for you, I am not sure (because all our removal was sorted out by the company, so no hassle for us) there are many firms who do Spain to UK, and visa versa removals, Google them and get quotations for the amount of furniture you have. If you choose a temporary property to rent, which is empty or partly furnished, then you could have your own furniture in there with you, and simply make the short move locally to where your mobile home is.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

We don't have a mobile home yet, as we are looking into it. 

I thought I would get replies from the residential retirement park community, it would be great to get their take on what it is like to live on one and the answers to my original question. 

Are any of you there?


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't bother with the mobile homes. The ground rent is usually about the same as renting an apartment somewhere. They can be difficult to sell and often there's fees and commissions that aren't obvious.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

I was (am reluctantly still) connected with the ownership of a British mobile home park in Spain and I would advise anyone not to buy a mobile home unless you are totally sure that it is legal (town hall checks) and that EVERYONE living there is happy with the running of the site.

There are many properties available to rent in Spain as cheap as the ground rent of a mobile home and you are not tied to any one place.

Please be very careful.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

fergie said:


> We are in Javea, not in a mobile home though. I am not sure where your mobile home is you bought, but if you google rental or letting agents, in the near area, you should be able to find some suitable accommodation until your mobile home is ready.
> We did a more complicated move to Spain, from the UK, first we moved to HK, with half our furniture, the other half went in storage. The company my husband worked for paid for all our pet dog and cat travel by air, and our furniture to be shipped to HK.
> When we left HK to live in Spain, all the pet travel had to be by air, and the furniture from there shipped.
> From your point of view, if you come directly from Yorkshire, then you have the possibility of using the channel tunnel, drive through France, or boat from southern England to northern Spain, then drive.
> ...


Good advice fergie.

We are weighing up the pros and cons of either driving to south coast and doing ferry to Spain, then driving to wherever we have chosen, or whether to fly from up north and buy a car once over there.

There is so much to research and think about and everyone is different, but it would be good to know how other people made the move, so I might start a thread on it.

If we get a mobile home, it seems most of the furniture is provided, although we have some favourite bits we think we'd get moved over. 

So far, I have not heard from any retired residents on parks, but I am ever hopeful they will contact me with their experiences soon.


----------

